# What makes me tick?



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Jack of all trades...maybe.
But you certainly seem pretty darn masterful of everything I've seen you do!!

Kind regards.

Baron S.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

ditto what Baron said. and i truly appreciate all your tutorials. I am the kind of person that will read numerous/ various tutorials for one prop. I probably over-read it. But, more times than not, i wind up using _your_ tutorial. It's simple to understand and you cover all the problems that may arise. And I THANK YOU!! following your tutorials have never caused me to pause and go 'WTF!"  Cathy 
p.s.- I made your PVC candles, too!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm glad you found halloween and this forum. We definitly benifited from it.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

You should add photography to your list, Terra. That's an awesome picture with the moon in the background. You can tell that you love prop-building by the quality of your work. My Dad used to say the same thing about me, now I just introduce myself as "A Jill of All Trades, Mistress of None!" Keep up the good work and keep sharing it with us.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

agree with all above.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Terra, I would say you are a Halloween master!!!(or mistress, if you will!) But I do understand, I am not up with you making props, but I do love it, a creative outlet for me!! My daughter asked me what I would do if I didn't do halloween, and I couldn't answer, except to say, I don't plan on stopping the halloween anytime soon! I too used to bounce between things, loved creating. but exactly like you said, I can do so many types of things with halloween, sculpt, tombstones(no where near your level-- and also thank you for the tutorials!!) Just the set up taps in to creativity!well. i seem to be writing a novel so will stop now!


----------



## rpv805 (Oct 1, 2009)

just joined today! reading what you wrote is very encouraging - we are having our 4th annual adult Halloween party and I am in the market for ideas - seems like i found the right place!


----------



## Slightly Twisted (Nov 3, 2008)

Your tutorials are great. I am working on "Bloved" now. so far so good. I checked out your youtube videos too ~ all I can say is wow . Great work


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

auto racing! like what types? oval/road crourse?


----------



## ithurt (Jun 28, 2008)

It appears that you are in good company!

Da Vinci, Albert Einstein, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Edison, Walt Disney... to name a few.

Have you ever been tested for ADD/ADHD/aspergers? 
I have fought this all my life and 2 of my three kids have Aspergers. The people who tell you these lame things are secretly envious (or scared) of the non stop knowledge/creativity that your mind is capable of taking in.

So I lack some practical thinking that is what the rest of the boring world is there for


----------



## ithurt (Jun 28, 2008)

The thing I love about this hobby/lifestyle is that it seems to encompass every skill I have ever learned.

the bad part: PACK RATTING!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Just an Awesome artist in my book! Keep it up girl! BOO!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

You're my idol Terra! I, too, have very little success staying fixated on one craft-style. I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------

